# 2020 Longines Heritage Releases



## Dean Learner (Dec 26, 2018)

Not seens any talk on these new models yet. Only issue with these that I can tell is deciding which one not to buy!!

The heritage lines seems to go from strength to strength.

Images stolen from another forum. Only link I've seen to them is https://dolinski.pl/longines-heritage-military-l2.833.4.93.2/

Not much info other than apparently available around September


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

I see some 'homage' there, real that is.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Thanks for providing the update - the two tuxedo dials watches look quite interesting.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

More Heritage goodness from Longines! Thanks for posting these, I hadn't heard of them before.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Agreed re: the tuxedo dials. Sexy! That flagship small seconds ain’t too shabby, either. 

Just picked up a sector and already itching for another Longines.


----------



## CaliMex (Jan 12, 2018)

I quite like the ivory dial and chronograph!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Cool! Hadn't seen these yet. Agree with the others, like the tuxedo dial models.


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

DOes the ivory dial have that awful specks again? Anyway, my fav is the bicompax chrono


----------



## gs300999s (Nov 15, 2009)

1st thing that comes to mind on the first image


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

gs300999s said:


> 1st thing that comes to mind on the first image


Then you need to get out more!


----------



## collector210 (Feb 14, 2020)

I especially like the green dial.
Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Great looking watches. Thanks for the update


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks for the update. I had heard of the bronze Legend Diver, and love that it has no date! I really like that first one, and it would be great if it has a manually wound movement!


----------



## canon1243 (Mar 31, 2014)

Those are some really stunning pieces - they have truly stepped up their game!


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

gs300999s said:


> 1st thing that comes to mind on the first image
> 
> View attachment 15123669


The first thing that came to mind was this:










Rather than a quartz watch from a different brand with a bronze PVD case, a date wheel, crown guards, big logo at 12, and different chapter ring, hands and dial fonts. But apart from everything, uh, sure.


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

They look very nice. Thanks for sharing. Wondering if the Legend Diver is 42mm, 36mm, or?? Hmmm


----------



## ilkerhos (Jun 9, 2019)

Waiting for a blue-fume legend diver...


SM-G973F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

I saw them before. First thought was 'wow thats nice'. Unfortunately, after I saw their thickness, excitement evaporated. Nothing vintage about that.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

c3p0 said:


> I saw them before. First thought was 'wow thats nice'. Unfortunately, after I saw their thickness, excitement evaporated. Nothing vintage about that.


The original 1940s Marine Militaire was around 13mm thick including its domed crystal; this new one looks to be significantly less than that.

The last one, the Flagship, is 10.2mm thick. It's based on a watch that was approx. 11mm thick.

From the single photo presented of the black-n-white bullseye, there's no way to tell how thick or thin it is. But clearly, looking at how shallow the lugs are, it's not chunky.

So it it just the chrono you were referring to...?


----------



## zorg292 (Jan 19, 2020)

How come there are no official news on these new models? 
I checked the official page but there is nothing regarding any of these...

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## slippinjimmy (Oct 18, 2019)

Thanks for posting. Seems Longines is slacking on marketing, I have been bombarded by most other brands for the past month.

That chrono is stunning. I do wish the "bronze" craze would end, it's not exactly something manufactures used to do...is it?

Just FYI, Joma is having a good sale on Longines right now...the Big Eye is calling me...


----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)

Hodinkee and A Blog to Watch just released an article on the new Heritage Flagship.


----------



## MONTANTK (May 8, 2019)

I may have to pick up that chronograph!


----------



## David76 (Dec 24, 2015)

the tuxedo dial in non-chronograph watch::::interesting.


----------



## canon1243 (Mar 31, 2014)

I think maybe they weren't doing a big marketing push due to the fact that it is a global pandemic - let the watch blogs pick up the stories and you have your free marketing to those who actually would like to receive the information!


----------



## debicks (Jun 8, 2018)

I think their marketing department has been slacking for a couple years now. The last new release they really promoted well was the ceramic Hydroconquest.


----------



## canon1243 (Mar 31, 2014)

debicks said:


> I think their marketing department has been slacking for a couple years now. The last new release they really promoted well was the ceramic Hydroconquest.


True - but they did get me on the heritage diver on the Milanese - and that was done via an article I read - not an advertisement!


----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)

More novelties available here :

https://www.watchprosite.com/horolo...st-in-heritage-series-/17.1350176.11787186/0/ et

https://www.watchprosite.com/horological-meandering/few-more-from-the-same-/17.1350176.11787391/


----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)

More novelties available here :

https://www.watchprosite.com/horolo...st-in-heritage-series-/17.1350176.11787186/0/ et

https://www.watchprosite.com/horological-meandering/few-more-from-the-same-/17.1350176.11787391/


----------



## ilkerhos (Jun 9, 2019)

Really hoping that this one is legit









SM-G973F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## canon1243 (Mar 31, 2014)

ilkerhos said:


> Really hoping that this one is legit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


would love it no date!


----------



## debicks (Jun 8, 2018)

Love that blue LLD. If it comes on a milanese bracelet and is the same price as the current black version I'll have to look into it.


----------



## ilkerhos (Jun 9, 2019)

debicks said:


> Love that blue LLD. If it comes on a milanese bracelet and is the same price as the current black version I'll have to look into it.


I currently own the black version on the milanese bracelet. I am planning to instantly flip mine when longines releases the blue version and buy it 

SM-G973F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## canon1243 (Mar 31, 2014)

ilkerhos said:


> I currently own the black version on the milanese bracelet. I am planning to instantly flip mine when longines releases the blue version and buy it
> 
> SM-G973F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


I have the black one with date, and frankly, I don't think id trade it in. I've gotten a good bit of use out of this piece and eh, swapping would be $$


----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)

ilkerhos said:


> Really hoping that this one is legit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just called my AD this afternoon. This blue LLD should reach the boutique for this summer at the same price as the current black LLD. Isn't it great  ?

The tuxedo vintage 3 hands and the chronograph are planned for the end of this year at a price around 2500 €.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

jaycwb said:


> Just called my AD this afternoon. This blue LLD should reach the boutique for this summer at the same price as the current black LLD. Isn't it great  ?


I have to agree with @canon1243, it would look so much better without the date which throws the dial off balance.


----------



## ilkerhos (Jun 9, 2019)

jaycwb said:


> Just called my AD this afternoon. This blue LLD should reach the boutique for this summer at the same price as the current black LLD. Isn't it great  ?
> 
> The tuxedo vintage 3 hands and the chronograph are planned for the end of this year at a price around 2500 €.


Wow, really happy to hear that. Thanks man!
Hope that it will come with the milanese bracelet too.

SM-G973F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## t.serban (Jun 23, 2019)

You're killing me. Just when I was set on buying a Skin Diver, these wonders show up.


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

t.serban said:


> You're killing me. Just when I was set on buying a Skin Diver, these wonders show up.


I had a LLD no date for about 2 years and sold it when I started getting into Sinn watches. I really liked the LLD but I use the bezel a lot and it was a pain at times to constantly adjust the bezel.

I picked up a Skin Diver a month ago and it's terrific!










Any of these watches are winners.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andycoph (Apr 6, 2011)

These look good!


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

This is dream catalogue! 
1. Bronze no date LLD !
2. The tri teche/MN re-issue !!
3. Titanium Big Eye with blue dial !!! 

The sector dial and herotage flagship in black dial and the two tuxedos, all stunning.

Just a dream collection..hard to choose ..kudos to Longines team for this year's releases.

Thank you for sharing


----------



## t.serban (Jun 23, 2019)

michael_m said:


> I had a LLD no date for about 2 years and sold it when I started getting into Sinn watches. I really liked the LLD but I use the bezel a lot and it was a pain at times to constantly adjust the bezel.
> 
> I picked up a Skin Diver a month ago and and it's terrific!
> 
> ...


That dial is to die for.


----------



## ilkerhos (Jun 9, 2019)

Any news on blue legend diver? 

SM-G973F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## _oldschool (May 16, 2020)

Man this would be amazing, I hope its true!


----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)

Longines is killing the game! It's the only brand under 8k I look at. It's the only brand where would actually see myself buying 5-10 pieces and wearing them. Punches so hard above weight and they keep dropping new ones!


----------



## De Wolfe (Jul 23, 2015)

That bronze diver looks delicious


----------



## _oldschool (May 16, 2020)

any ideas on release timing?


----------



## rob_honer (Jun 19, 2007)

I been a watch enthusiast since the start of the 90's and never gave Longines a thought. A few weeks ago I came across the Heritage Tuxedo and the Sector and I was very impressed so much so that I am ready to pick the Tuxedo up when it becomes available . I have now been checking out the entire line on the Longines official web site and I really like what I see. I wish I would have taken notice of Longines a long time ago I would probably own a few by now.


----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)

Same here man. I started with more luxury brands but always find a spot for a Longines somehow


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm real sweet on that "Fab Suisse" watch.


----------



## LearnedwatchHand (May 16, 2020)

Anyone know when the 2020 releases are hitting ADs? Seems like its been radio silence since the announcement.


----------



## _oldschool (May 16, 2020)

any updates?


----------

